# Plexiglass



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I make make wooden whirlygigs such as birds. But the thin plywood I use for the wings breaks very easily. I wonder if plexiglass would work. Can plexiglass be cut and sanded and painted like wood?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I wonder about aluminium or sheet metal?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-cut-shapes-out-of-plexiglas

Here ya go....


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Plexiglass is a pain to cut, snaps and breaks irregularly very easily.
I recently purchased some 1/4" thick white plastic material in 2' x 4' sheets from Home Depot for a project. It looks like that same white "plastic wood trim" material you see used for exterior moldings, etc. It was very economical +/- $20 per sheet and cut and sands very nicely, plus takes paint well. Sorry I don't remember the product name.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A neighbor friend of mine was in the sign business. I needed to borrow his flat bed, tandem axle trailer. I wanted to haul a car 300 miles back to my house. I was going to Grand Rapids, MI. Timing was perfect, he needed two sheets of plexaglas from Grand Rapids. He said I could borrow his trailer, if I'd haul the plexaglas to him. He said the sheets are 6 feet wide and 12 feet long. I didn't see any way I could fit the car and the plexaglas sheets on that trailer. He instructed me to simply lay the sheets on the wood deck of the trailer and then drive the car on top of them. The plexaglas has a craft paper backing and the tires won't scratch it. So, I did it. I added cardboard strips to where the car tires rolled over it, just incase. No problem. I did this between Christmas and New Years. I was afraid it would be broken in a hundred pieces. Not one crack.

They sell shelving material that is PVC, that cuts like wood. Also other plastic shelving that you might want to check out, too.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

There is a product called Lexan that looks like plexiglass but can be sawed and drilled. It does scratch easily.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My Mom made whirrly gigs and sold them in the summer. Dad would make her remove all of them when he mowed. 

She made a gig for her band saw and would cut out a wing from regular 3/4 inch stock, put them in her jig to hold them and get 3 or 4 wings from the one thick one. the trick was getting them turned and mounted in the small block properly.

I still have one out back that is 20 some years old a peggus, the flying horse. Don't think there is any paint left on the thing.

Mom had two favorites and sold a bunch of them. A old woman beating a old man, and the old fellow sawing wood.

 Al


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Plexiglass cuts best when cut in multiple layers or sandwiched between some thin wood. Also does not like UV. Definitely needs to be painted. Scuff with fine sandpaper, prime with some plastic bonding primer, and paint.


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in an old home with drafty windows, some double hung, a couple larger ones. I have storm windows but recently read about indoor storm windows and am considering using plexiglass. I only open a couple windows in the summer for regulating the air flow from the swamp cooler, so those windows could have the pexiglass attached in a way to be removable.



haypoint said:


> He said I could borrow his trailer, if I'd haul the plexaglas to him. He said the sheets are 6 feet wide and 12 feet long


I have looked at plexiglass online and in various stores, and have never seen it in this size.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Weedygarden said:


> I have looked at plexiglass online and in various stores, and have never seen it in this size.


I won't swear that was the size. But I am sure all 4 wheels were on top of the plexaglas.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

That Lexi is miracle stuff always wanted airplane made out of it.....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a big difference between Lexan and plexiglass!


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Not Plexiglass. Use acrylic. Choose the color you want, cuts with a bandsaw, scroll saw and router just fine. Use proper blades.

Jeff


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

haypoint said:


> I won't swear that was the size. But I am sure all 4 wheels were on top of the plexaglas.


I have thought that I should be able to get it in this size, just haven't found it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have Hauled a semi load of clear plastic sheets I’m not exactly sure of the size but easch sheet was wider and longer than the semi trailer (48’x 102”)
My best guess would be they were 10’ x 50’


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Another product that would work well for the OP application is "Glastic".
It's a fiberglass reinforced plastic that comes in sheets of various thickness, along with lots of other shapes and sizes.

I'm not sure how easy it is to find but it's extremely durable and probably cheaper than anything clear.

https://www.professionalplastics.com/GlasticCorporation


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

weaselfire said:


> Not Plexiglass. Use acrylic. Choose the color you want, cuts with a bandsaw, scroll saw and router just fine. Use proper blades.
> 
> Jeff


Plexiglass is a brand name for acrylic sheet. Lexan is a brand name for polycarbonate sheet. Both are great products but have some different characteristics. Both cut easily and cleanly on a table saw with a blade with 80 (or so) teeth.


----------

